# Torrington, Connecticut OIS EDP with a Knife



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Torrington, Connecticut — On March 23, 2022 at approximately 4:35 p.m., Litchfield County Dispatch (LCD) received a call that Brian Dungan, age 53, was at his home at 71 Tioga Street threatening to kill himself. Upon receiving the call, LCD dispatched Torrington Police Officers David Kisiel and Jeffrey Buzzi to 71 Tioga Street to conduct a well check on Brian Dungan. Officers arrived at approximately 4:39 p.m. Once there, the officers located Dungan in the basement of the home. Dungan immediately advanced on the officers with a knife in his hand. The officers repeatedly directed Dungan to drop the knife to no effect. Officer Kisiel discharged a Taser that also was ineffective. As Dungan continued to quickly advance with a knife, Officer Buzzi discharged his weapon three times striking Dungan. At 4:42 p.m., officers radioed, “shots fired” and requested an ambulance. Dungan sustained gunshot wounds and was taken to Charlotte Hungerford Hospital. Subsequently, he was flown by LifeStar to Hartford Hospital for treatment. He is listed in stable condition.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

The family was obviously quite concerned since not one of them was down stairs trying to calm him, reassure him or talk him out of it. Now, of course once on scene, you don't want them there, but if the family really cared, wouldn't they have been down there with him? And if they were understandably in fear for their own lives, should they really be overly concerned that the cop had to shoot Brian?


----------

